# GÓC CÔNG NGHỆ > Hệ điều hành > Windows 8 >  Laptop tự phát nhạc

## sudo

*mn cko em laptop em tự động phát nhạc không lời nãy giờ, khi em vừa khởi động lên là nhạc phát, tiếng đàn gì đó ko biết nữa, nghe êm tai lắm, nhưng em ko mở ứng dụng gì hết mà tự phát là sao??nhạc từ đâu ra??ai giúp em với*

----------

